# Looking for Gamers in NW Chicago land area



## Green_Dragon_Studio (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi everyone, names Jeff. I'm looking for a few players for a weekday night game in Lake Zurich (which is right next to Palatine), IL, that I am starting.  

The campaign will be starting at first level, homebrew, 3.5 edition.  The game is set in a frontier town, near a large mountain range.  
New material found in Frostfell will be introduced, so it will be fitting to play during the winter months ahead.
The plot is laid out, but it will not get fleshed out until after players create their characters. 
I encourage players to bring new material to the game, but a basic knowledge of role-playing in general is all that I ask for in a player.
I also ask players to be dedicated to having some serious fun playing D&D.
Maturity is asked for, but face it, it’s a game so silliness is allowed.

Time to get a little personal now that the facts are out of the way.  

I've been playing D&D for 15 years now, ever since I was 10.  I've DMed and played more games then I can remember, and I'm the defacto DM for our group.  Having grown up on D&D, I decided during collage it was feasible to make a living working within the game industry.  So, after collage, I started Green Dragon Studio, a game enhancement creation company.  Our first product was dungeon stamps, and the business has been growing since (2 months worth at least   )
During the campaign, everyone in the group will have the option in helping play test our newest products. 

Although it may seem that my life revolves around D&D, it’s not all that it seems.  I have a thirst for knowledge of any subject.  My broad range of interests is the source of inspiration and ideas for my campaigns. Also, I love the nature of business; it is the greatest role-playing game one can play.  

Two players from my past campaigns are on board for this new adventure, most of the rest has drifted due to collage.
Stacy is my fiancé, and has been playing for less than a year.  She really enjoys the game and is chopping at the bit to get back into another game.  
Scottie, my best friend and business partner, has been playing now for 7 years.  He enjoys the character inter-action, role-playing aspects of the game.  

My campaigns are fun and full of role-playing.  I have gotten combat to really feel like an action movie, fast paced and intense.  All skill levels are encouraged to inquire, but rule lawyers be warned:  I make quick judgments on rules and hold off all further discussion until after the game.  Game bogs are a pet peeve of mine.  

As far as age is concerned, well Stacey is 22, Scott is 26, and I'm 25.  I've always enjoyed playing with people of all ages, as long as there is a smidge of maturity.  

Sorry about the being long winded.  

If you are interested contact me at JeffHipwell@GreenDragonStudio.com.  If you have questions, I will be looking in on the post often, so just drop me a line.  

And if you get a chance check out Dungeon Stamps, the newest innovation in game enhancements, at atGreenDragonStudio.com


----------

